# UBER SAFE RIDES FEE CLASS ACTION SETTLEMENT



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit-settlements/lawsuit-news/819003-uber-safe-rides-fee-class-action-settlement/
*UBER SAFE RIDES FEE CLASS ACTION SETTLEMENT*
9/8/17

A $32.5 million Uber safe ride fees class action settlement will benefit riders who paid fares that included a fee to cover driver background checks.

This Uber safe rides class action lawsuit was initiated in December 2014 by plaintiffs Matthew Philliben and Bryon McKnight. (Philliben later dismissed his claims voluntarily.) The plaintiffs challenged Uber's assertions that it runs thorough background checks on its UberX and UberXL drivers.

Uber described these background checks as "industry leading" checks that cover criminal records at the county, federal, and multi-state levels. Uber covered the cost of these checks by making riders pay a $1 Uber safe rides fee.

But according to the plaintiffs, these background checks were not as thorough as Uber promised. They allege that prospective Uber drivers need only submit their name, contact information, driver's license number and Social Security number through an Uber website.

The "woefully inadequate" background check did not require a fingerprint check or any in-person contact between the prospective driver and an Uber representative, according to the plaintiffs.

A similar Uber safe rides class action lawsuit was filed in January 2015. After some plaintiffs joined and others withdrew, the court related the two actions in February 2015. After several mediation sessions, the parties filed a single consolidated complaint in January 2016.

The parties agreed to a Uber safe rides class action settlement in February 2016. This earliest draft of the settlement would have required Uber to create a settlement fund worth $28.5 million. The court declined to grant preliminary approval of that settlement out of concerns that it gave preferential treatment to some Class Members at the expense of others.

The parties then came back with the current Uber safe rides settlement, which earned the court's approval in August 2017.

The current settlement requires Uber to create a settlement fund worth $32.5 million. This fund will cover payments to qualifying Class Members, service awards to class representatives, class counsel's attorneys' fees, and the costs of settlement administration.

The settlement also places new restrictions on the way it advertises its driver background checks.

Class Members who still have an Uber account will automatically receive their settlement payment as a credit to their Uber account. Alternatively, these Class Members may elect to receive payment via PayPal or via electronic check deposited in their bank accounts by submitting a timely Payment Election Form.

Class Members who no longer have an Uber account must submit a timely Payment Election Form to receive payment.

Class Members who want to object to the settlement or be excluded from it must do so in writing by Jan. 8, 2018.
Who's Eligible
Class Members eligible to claim settlement benefits include all persons who between Jan. 1, 2013 and Jan. 31, 2016 used the Uber app or website to hail a ride from one of the Uber services that charges an Uber safe rides fee.
Potential Award
Varies.

Each Class Member can expect to receive $0.25 for their first ride on an Uber service that charged an Uber safe rides fee, then a per-ride amount for every additional such ride.

Actual payment amounts will be determined in part by the number of Class Members who participate in the settlement. The settlement administrator expects that the average Class Member will receive $1.07 from the Uber rideshare settlement.

"You can estimate your own Settlement Share by starting with $0.25 for your first ride on an Uber Ride Service With A Safe Rides Fee (e.g., UberX), and then adding $0.05 for each subsequent ride taken during the Class Period," the settlement website states.
Proof of Purchase
Class Members are required to submit the Class Member Identification Number shown in their email notice.
Claim Form
CLICK HERE TO FILE A CLAIM »
Claim Form Deadline
1/8/2018
Case Name
McKnight, et al. v. Uber Technologies Inc., Case No. 3:14-cv-05615-JST, in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of California
Final Hearing
2/8/2018
Settlement Website
www.RideshareSettlement.com
Claims Administrator
McKnight v. Uber Settlement
Rideshare Settlement Administrator
c/o Epiq Systems
PO Box 3967
Portland, OR 97208-3967
1-877-797-6083
[email protected]
Class Counsel
Robert R. Ahdoot
Tina Wolfson
AHDOOT & WOLFSON PC

Mike Arias
Alfredo Torrijos
ARIAS SANGUINETTI STAHLE & TORRIJOS LLP

Nicholas Coulson
LIDDLE & DUBIN PC
Defense Counsel
Andra B. Greene
Alvin Matthew Ashley
IRELL & MANELLA LLP


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KevinH said:


> https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit...-uber-safe-rides-fee-class-action-settlement/
> 
> 9/8/17
> A $32.5 million Uber safe ride fees class action settlement will benefit riders who paid fares that included a fee to cover driver background checks.
> ...


$1.07? So by the time you get your statement notorized and pay for postage you'll only be out another $1.53.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

the lawyers made out, the people got screwed again.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Harding said:


> the lawyers made out, the people got screwed again.


nonsense - the lawsuit has forced Uber to stop making false claims about their background checks - and _that_ was the whole point of the lawsuit. If a rider suffered damages beyond what this suit covers, they can (and have) sued Uber individually.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> $1.07? So by the time you get your statement notorized and pay for postage you'll only be out another $1.53.


Well that's Uber math... kind of like driving under fübr X...
By the time you end up making .30 per mile that you have a fare in the vehicle then you subtract tolls and the dead miles back, you've just lost money.

#fübrn


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

Uber driver back ground check in Miami, sir are you alive? Si? OK you're good to drive


----------

